
My First Multiplayer Game Made with JavaScript (Fightz.io) - leonylyner
http://fightz.io
======
leonylyner
Dev here. The game was made with Javascript and Socket.io. Feel free to ask me
any questions.

------
DanBC
This is a fun game!

If you created this you might want to read the "Show HN" guidelines and re-
submitted it later.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
d2wa
It took too many steps to just get into the game.

